
Maybe we shouldn't build computers to be like us - acmeyer9
http://www.alexcmeyer.com/blog/2016/2/maybe-we-shouldnt-build-computers-to-be-like-us
======
Piskvorrr
Maybe we can't help it? Even tiny, simple scripts tend to resemble their
makers: ellegant, yet verbose and resource-hogging; gnarly and arcane, yet
somehow efficient; get-the-job-done-and-get-out messes. Perhaps this is an
indelible mark of the creators on their creations.

